# Someone with a new Model 3 at NAS Lemoore



## Timgullion (Jan 15, 2018)

On Friday leaving work at NAS Lemoore, saw a white Model 3 on 198 headed east that had left the base just ahead of me. Once I got along side gave a thumbs up. He hit the accelerator and it took off like I was standing still even though I was going 70. I do currently drive a Prius however. Lol. Looked awesome. Would love to find out who owns it. Hopefully they are on this board.


----------

